# Orkney midges



## ian1950 (Jul 3, 2016)

Hello, all you lucky members who went to Orkney. Just wondering what was the midge situation on the island. We did four days on the west coast Stathyre Oban Lochleven Fortwilliam. Wife looked like she had measles really itchy. used smudge and oh so soft the buggers still got throu she's now said no more Scotland
But I would really like to visit the islands.


----------



## izwozral (Jul 3, 2016)

Was it So Soft in the blue bottle, this is the one that works for most people, also, keep applying it every half hour or so.
I normally attract anything that stings, bites, sucks blood or has evil intent, with So Soft = nothing!

*
I normally attract anything that stings, bites, sucks blood or has evil intent.....*  that's why the wife married me I guess.


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 3, 2016)

The midges were fine hardly any at all we scared them off lol.


----------



## izwozral (Jul 3, 2016)

You would scare a horde of rampaging Vikings intending to rape and pillage Fanny, until you give them that come hither smile of yours, of course.:lol-053:


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 3, 2016)

izwozral said:


> You would scare a horde of rampaging Vikings intending to rape and pillage Fanny, until you give them that come hither smile of yours, of course.:lol-053:



And I do like a rampaging Viking



There must be an APP for raping and pillaging sign of the times.,


----------



## jeanette (Jul 3, 2016)

ian1950 said:


> Hello, all you lucky members who went to Orkney. Just wondering what was the midge situation on the island. We did four days on the west coast Stathyre Oban Lochleven Fortwilliam. Wife looked like she had measles really itchy. used smudge and oh so soft the buggers still got throu she's now said no more Scotland
> But I would really like to visit the islands.



We didn't go as far as the Orkneys but we did do Fort William Lochleven and Lochinver and more places the only place we seen them really was at Loch Lomond but we used Avon s/s/s (blue bottle) and we had no trouble and they weren't that bad which we were pleased about as OH attracts them as well


----------



## molly 2 (Jul 3, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> And I do like a rampaging Viking
> View attachment 43101
> 
> There must be an APP for raping and pillaging sign of the times.,


 real vikings dont have i phones


----------



## ian1950 (Jul 3, 2016)

We had the oh so soft in white spray bottle have we bought wrong one?:scared:


----------



## izwozral (Jul 3, 2016)

ian1950 said:


> We had the oh so soft in white spray bottle have we bought wrong one?:scared:



Yup, got to be the light blue bottle..


----------



## jennyp19 (Jul 3, 2016)

Use antihistamine cream and antihistamine tablet makes bites more bearable.


----------



## jeanette (Jul 3, 2016)

ian1950 said:


> We had the oh so soft in white spray bottle have we bought wrong one?:scared:



To be on the safe side I'd take both but we have the White bottle as well and to be honest it didn't make any difference which one we used but there again that was us it might be different for others, but no harm in taking both and letting your wife use the blue and you the White


----------



## Admin (Jul 3, 2016)

ian1950 said:


> Hello, all you lucky members who went to Orkney. Just wondering what was the midge situation on the island. We did four days on the west coast Stathyre Oban Lochleven Fortwilliam. Wife looked like she had measles really itchy. used smudge and oh so soft the buggers still got throu she's now said no more Scotland
> But I would really like to visit the islands.



We were told that midges are not a problem on the Orkney Islands until August. This was true. Even on a day that we had that was super still, there were very few if any. I did not see any at all.


----------



## Nemo98 (Jul 3, 2016)

hi we spent 10 days in Orkney last year had no problems at all with midges.


----------



## Caz (Jul 3, 2016)

No problems with midges at all on the way up or on Orkney - but don't stop near Pitlochry/Lake Tummel on the way back!


----------



## RoaminRog (Jul 3, 2016)

We didn't come across any midges at all when we were on the way up, or indeed on Orkney itself. However, on the way back, we came down the west coast and on one night we stopped at the POI at Glengarry. Absolutely beautiful spot, but as the sun went down, the midges became a pain in the a***, and no relief the next morning either, so we made a hasty retreat, and saw no more all the way home. Deep Joy!!


----------



## witzend (Jul 3, 2016)

*Just Lucky*



ian1950 said:


> We had the oh so soft in white spray bottle have we bought wrong one?:scared:



I bought the white one as well though it was working well now I shan't be so confident. ! Dam !

Avon Skin So Soft Original Dry Oil Spray [ Mosquito Insect Repellent ]BAND FREE | eBay

which one have I got says insect repellent


----------



## witzend (Jul 3, 2016)

*White or Blue*

Which one is This


----------



## jeanette (Jul 3, 2016)

witzend said:


> Which one is This
> View attachment 43105



Looks like the white one the blue one is a very pale colour more mint green lol I would put a picture on for you but don't know how to sorry someone will though, we just get ours from the Avon rep


----------



## Deleted member 55541 (Jul 3, 2016)

I used the "white bottle" skin so soft and apparently the trick is not to rub it in at all - according to a local at Glen Coe, because that way the midges can't get a grip long enough to bite!!
I also used the Smidge stuff so it's difficult to say whether one was more effective than the other but being someone who has a "Bite Me" beacon on my forehead - I came away from 2 weeks of doing the NC500 without a single bite!!
I found a little gadget in Sainsburys that soothes bites and stings that I used for bites I got in the back yard at home (County Durham). It really worked - I can't remember the name but it was on one of those wirly stands full of travel gadgets next to the pharmacy.
Also useful was a travel insect repellant like the ones you plug in abroad. It's Boots' own brand and works off AA batteries - perfect for the motorhome 
Get that trip planned!


----------



## spigot (Jul 4, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> And I do like a rampaging Viking
> View attachment 43101
> 
> There must be an APP for raping and pillaging sign of the times.,



This Viking looks half asleep, can't be the booze, he doesn't drink.

Could be all the raping, pillaging & plundering!


----------

